# BodyPower Expo 2010



## solidcecil

whos going?

and whos having a stand?

22nd-23rd may, NEC.

i am

http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/2010/


----------



## Mullen

Im gonna order my tickets soon looks a great line up.


----------



## solidcecil

yeah apparently jay cutler is going aswel, but it dont say on the site.


----------



## Chew

solidcecil said:


> yeah apparently jay cutler is going aswel, but it dont say on the site.


If you click on appearances on the left hand side of the page he's one of the folk they say is going.


----------



## Mullen

solidcecil said:


> yeah apparently jay cutler is going aswel, but it dont say on the site.


Ive heard that myself i think it says somewere maybe on the latest news part?

Personally im more looking forward to seeing the Gift.


----------



## solidcecil

Chew said:


> If you click on appearances on the left hand side of the page he's one of the folk they say is going.


so it does, didnt see that. :whistling:


----------



## BS1989

Im going! Ordered tickets and awaiting till they are released!

It says on Jay's site that he will be attending


----------



## Haimer

What bbers are going? Have checked the site but on my iPod and it doesnt show!


----------



## dmcc

I'm going but again don't know which day - depends on the line-up really.


----------



## Irish Beast

Heath and Cutler gonna by there according to the site. I put in a request for Kevin Levrone but Im not holding my breath!


----------



## 3752

i really wanted to go but it is a week out from the NABBA Britain so cannot make it this year....


----------



## eurgar

was gutted to miss it last year especially seeing as I was driving past the nec when it was on, hopefully get down there this year.


----------



## Ex-SRD

The actual final timings will not be up until a few days before. However, we hope to have the days of who's attending a few weeks before.

Jay and Phil are both there both days though. And so am I!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Flex Factor said:


> Hi mate, can you keep me updated with the breakdown of who will be attending on which days (obviousy when you are aware), as am very interested in attending one of the days.
> 
> :thumb:


I'll try to remember! There is a special sub-forum on MuscleTalk where these sort fo announcements will be made. It's quiet there at the mo, but as it gets closer, there'll be more discussions and announcements.


----------



## XL

I think I will be heading down with the mrs. Does anyone know of a decent hotel near by?


----------



## solidcecil

Brandl said:


> I think I will be heading down with the mrs. Does anyone know of a decent hotel near by?


x2


----------



## 3752

Ex-SRD said:


> I'll try to remember! There is a special sub-forum on MuscleTalk where these sort fo announcements will be made. It's quiet there at the mo, but as it gets closer, there'll be more discussions and announcements.


i am sure we can copy and paste the info here..... :thumb:


----------



## HTID

Pscarb said:


> i really wanted to go but it is a week out from the NABBA Britain so cannot make it this year....


you,ll be a sadly missed item in the Extreme booth PS. :cool2:


----------



## RACK

I'll hopefully be going on the sunday


----------



## martin brown

I will be there, probably competing


----------



## Ex-SRD

Pscarb said:


> i am sure we can copy and paste the info here..... :thumb:


Of course - the announcements will be on their main site too


----------



## Ex-SRD

Brandl said:


> I think I will be heading down with the mrs. Does anyone know of a decent hotel near by?


There are loads on the NEC site

http://www.laterooms.com/en/k16844366_birmingham-nec-hotels.aspx

We stayed at the Crowne Plaza last year


----------



## Harry Sacks

I was planning on going, but my girlfriend has the European powerlifting championships in Sweden a couple weeks before and i want to go to that, wont be able to do both.

few lads from my gym still going though i think


----------



## DAZ4966

Mullen said:


> Ive heard that myself i think it says somewhere maybe on the latest news part?
> 
> Personally im more looking forward to seeing the Gift.


I was there (with the Mrs & my 2 boys) for both days of last years show & I have to say it was a thoroughly enjoyable event. If I was going to be critical, I would say there was so much going on, you had to decide where to go. For example, there was a bodybuilding show on in one corner, the strongman event in another, there were Q&A sessions ongoing during both days. The viewing areas were not too good either. Some tiered seating around the strongman & powerlifting would have been a good idea.

Plus, loads of stands selling all of the supplements, etc, along with good advice & plenty of freebies. I overdosed on samples of protein bars & shakes.

Meeting some of the top names, i.e., Phil Heath, Jimmy Marku, Mark Felix, Glenn Ross, Andy Bolton, Dorian Yates, Kai Greene, Rich Gaspari, Flex Lewis & of course Mariusz was good.

On the subject of Phil Heath, I decided to queue & get a signed photo from him. Whilst chatting & praising him on his 3rd place on his first Mr.O (I know I was a kiss ass, but he is a nice guy), my youngest lad asked him if he took steroids to get big. After a while, Phil politely said "no" & told him that by training hard & eating your greens, etc, that he had developed his body to what it was.

At the moment (apart from Jay Cutler) it is the same faces as last year who will be there, but I will probably still go again. If you didn't go to last years show, I would highly recommend it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll be going for sure...looking to book the crowne plaza again as it was seriously lush.

this expo is like my disney land lol


----------



## Tinytom

I will most likely be there on the Extreme stand.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tinytom said:


> I will most likely be there on the Extreme stand.


i think i saw you last year at the booth in the leotard? :tongue:


----------



## Tinytom

Incredible Bulk said:


> i think i saw you last year at the booth in the leotard? :tongue:


Yeah that was me.

Can stand those loose t shirts.


----------



## chris jenkins

martin brown said:


> I will be there, probably competing


Are they running a powerlifting contest mate?


----------



## Mullen

DAZ4966 said:


> I was there (with the Mrs & my 2 boys) for both days of last years show & I have to say it was a thoroughly enjoyable event. If I was going to be critical, I would say there was so much going on, you had to decide where to go. For example, there was a bodybuilding show on in one corner, the strongman event in another, there were Q&A sessions ongoing during both days. The viewing areas were not too good either. Some tiered seating around the strongman & powerlifting would have been a good idea.
> 
> Plus, loads of stands selling all of the supplements, etc, along with good advice & plenty of freebies. I overdosed on samples of protein bars & shakes.
> 
> Meeting some of the top names, i.e., Phil Heath, Jimmy Marku, Mark Felix, Glenn Ross, Andy Bolton, Dorian Yates, Kai Greene, Rich Gaspari, Flex Lewis & of course Mariusz was good.
> 
> On the subject of Phil Heath, I decided to queue & get a signed photo from him. Whilst chatting & praising him on his 3rd place on his first Mr.O (I know I was a kiss ass, but he is a nice guy), my youngest lad asked him if he took steroids to get big. After a while, Phil politely said "no" & told him that by training hard & eating your greens, etc, that he had developed his body to what it was.
> 
> At the moment (apart from Jay Cutler) it is the same faces as last year who will be there, but I will probably still go again. If you didn't go to last years show, I would highly recommend it. :thumbup1:


Cheers for run down mate I didnt attend last year basically because i forgot it was on. So really looking forward to this years.


----------



## Ex-SRD

chris jenkins said:


> Are they running a powerlifting contest mate?


Yes


----------



## chris jenkins

Sounds good to me then, would love to compete.


----------



## chris jenkins

I've just checked the web site, what are the details of the powerlifting contest? Thanks

Chris


----------



## martin brown

Chris, I spoke to Brian and there will be the BPC British Bench Championships like last year, and possibly a push/pull comp aswell.

It was really good atmosphere last year


----------



## chris jenkins

Thanks mate, with a bigger audience I think the lifts will be a lot bigger. Jim Nuttal benched 330kg last year, I will drop Brian a mail. Be nice to go for a big deadlift


----------



## HTID

went last year folks and truthfully was very dissapointed, food well over priced, ( take your own) after waiting all day guest posers didnt turn up which they knew in advance that they wouldnt be there, why not say to stop people waiting all day? coz a good half day would of sufficed. but it wasnt all bad Phil Heath? what a gentleman, Extreme booth brill! and flex, Alvin Small, and the comp was fantastic. would i go again? yes! but only if improved.  :cool2:


----------



## Jojo 007

I went last year, my partner was working on the PHD stall....I thought it was a really good weekend especially for its first year. The food wasn't cheap but at the NEC and places like that, it never is.....Definately looking forward to seeing what its like this year!


----------



## Martin Jones

James

Who is the promotor for the Strongman this year?

Thanks


----------



## Cass

I'm going, my dad and a few of the lads from the gym will be lifting


----------



## DAZ4966

HTID said:


> went last year folks and truthfully was very dissapointed, food well over priced, ( take your own) after waiting all day guest posers didnt turn up which they knew in advance that they wouldnt be there, why not say to stop people waiting all day? coz a good half day would of sufficed. but it wasnt all bad Phil Heath? what a gentleman, Extreme booth brill! and flex, Alvin Small, and the comp was fantastic. would i go again? yes! but only if improved. :cool2:


I didn't buy any food there last year - you expect to get ripped off at these places. I took my own & also helped myself to as many freebies as I could. It would be rude to have refused all of the free protein samples on offer.

Hopefully, more names are announced. Is the show still being held in the same "hangar"?. If no tiered seating is sorted & there are more people there than last year, it could be a victim of its own success.

Hopefully, Mariusz stays longer for his fans. Many were disappointed when he left a queue waiting to see him.


----------



## XL

What food is on offer?


----------



## HTID

Subway, and the caffe restaurant where a small portion of chicken and rice will cost you with a drink the best part of a tenner. not nice. hope theres big improvements this year.


----------



## jonesy1234cas

i heard that only v.i.p ticket holders get to see cutler and thats on the last day....if this is true or not i dont know just what i heard


----------



## 3752

jonesy1234cas said:


> i heard that only v.i.p ticket holders get to see cutler and thats on the last day....if this is true or not i dont know just what i heard


that is wrong if it is true......there was a few issues highlighted after last years expo if the organisers have not listened and changed things then this will be the last year as the BB community won't support it if they feel as if they are being fleeced....


----------



## jw007

This year I want to see the bar open (james?????) and seats for Bbuilding and powerlifting shows...

Its [email protected] when you cant see and have to stand...

Plus I dwarf everyone with my hugeness and its not fair on them lol


----------



## Littleluke

jw007 said:


> This year I want to see the bar open (james?????) and seats for Bbuilding and powerlifting shows...
> 
> Its [email protected] when you cant see and have to stand...
> 
> Plus I dwarf everyone with my hugeness and its not fair on them lol


HAHA!

The bar should deffo be open! I will be down with the rest of boditronics so make sure you pop over! I'm sure you'll be glowing with mt2 mate so won't be hard to spot you!


----------



## jw007

Littleluke said:


> HAHA!
> 
> The bar should deffo be open! I will be down with the rest of boditronics so make sure you pop over! I'm sure you'll be glowing with mt2 mate so won't be hard to spot you!


You will be there this year little man???

Nice one, I will swipe some bodytronic freebies..

I will endevour to get fully MT2'd up.. been slacking of late


----------



## Littleluke

Yes mate I certainly will be back as it's only a short flight. I had 100mph tail winds returning to cyprus from the UK over xmas and it knocked over an hour off the flight! I lost the title of being little until returning to cyprus with a awful chest infection, sinus infection and ear infection................................ Haven't trained for over a week.. Living off protein and fat LOL and Anti Bs as anything substantial returns to the plate haha!

Anyway back on topic! I'm looking forward to the expo this year.. Lots of people to catch up with! I will be using MT2 out here in Cyprus so I challenge you to a tan off haha!


----------



## jw007

Littleluke said:


> Yes mate I certainly will be back as it's only a short flight. I had 100mph tail winds returning to cyprus from the UK over xmas and it knocked over an hour off the flight! I lost the title of being little until returning to cyprus with a awful chest infection, sinus infection and ear infection................................ Haven't trained for over a week.. Living off protein and fat LOL and Anti Bs as anything substantial returns to the plate haha!
> 
> Anyway back on topic! I'm looking forward to the expo this year.. Lots of people to catch up with! I will be using MT2 out here in Cyprus so I *challenge you to a tan off* haha!


please dont mate PMSL

I struggle to turn down challenges (2 torn arms later) and TBH you would lose and i been trying to tone down the tanned-ness:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ex-SRD

HTID said:


> went last year folks and truthfully was very dissapointed, food well over priced, ( take your own) after waiting all day guest posers didnt turn up which they knew in advance that they wouldnt be there, why not say to stop people waiting all day? coz a good half day would of sufficed. but it wasnt all bad Phil Heath? what a gentleman, Extreme booth brill! and flex, Alvin Small, and the comp was fantastic. would i go again? yes! but only if improved. :cool2:


Hi there. Shame that you didn't enjoy it last year. I agree with you completely about the food queues and prices.

They did say about the guest posers - they said 2 days before the event, which was all they could do. Wolf fell down the stairs, Martinez (knew himself but should have said) couldn't get his visa.

Phil was a top bloke; I had the pleasure of compering a seminar with him.

It will be alot bigger and better this year


----------



## Ex-SRD

Martin Jones said:


> James
> 
> Who is the promotor for the Strongman this year?
> 
> Thanks


Denny Felix (Mark's wife)


----------



## Ex-SRD

jonesy1234cas said:


> i heard that only v.i.p ticket holders get to see cutler and thats on the last day....if this is true or not i dont know just what i heard


VIP ticket holders will get to see seminars with Cutler et al. However, they'll still be in the main area on the MuscleTech/Tropicana (or appropriate) stands for you to meet and have pics with, etc.

There are 2 seminar theatres this year. The VIP one, and the one for other seminars by lesser mortals like me!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Pscarb said:


> that is wrong if it is true......there was a few issues highlighted after last years expo if the organisers have not listened and changed things then this will be the last year as the BB community won't support it if they feel as if they are being fleeced....


See my post. Of course, they have listened to the issues and they will be recifying most of them. However, not sure about the food price issue - but that's the NEC not Pioneer!


----------



## hilly

if i want to compete in thos show can i just enter on the day or do i need to register etc before hand?


----------



## Ex-SRD

jw007 said:


> This year I want to see the bar open (james?????) and seats for Bbuilding and powerlifting shows...
> 
> Its [email protected] when you cant see and have to stand...
> 
> Plus I dwarf everyone with my hugeness and its not fair on them lol


Good point - I will suggest this (surely it's in their interest to)

Seats are on the plan - I have seen the provisional floor plans and they're there.

However, they're not letting delusional people in this year. So, we won't see you Joe xx


----------



## Ex-SRD

hilly said:


> if i want to compete in thos show can i just enter on the day or do i need to register etc before hand?


I would get an entry form in beforehand - but you'll still need to reg on the day. Form: http://ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/entry_form.pdf

Send to:

*Bo**dy Power*

*
**Pioneer Events Ltd*

*Unit E10 Holly Court*

*Holly Farm Business Park*

*Honiley*

*Warwickshire, CV8 1NP*


----------



## Ex-SRD

Any more questions, let me know. I'll try to pop onto this topic every couple of days


----------



## Littleluke

jw007 said:


> please dont mate PMSL
> 
> I struggle to turn down challenges (2 torn arms later) and TBH you would lose and i been trying to tone down the tanned-ness:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Point well made mate haha!


----------



## HTID

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi there. Shame that you didn't enjoy it last year. I agree with you completely about the food queues and prices.
> 
> They did say about the guest posers - they said 2 days before the event, which was all they could do. Wolf fell down the stairs, Martinez (knew himself but should have said) couldn't get his visa.
> 
> Phil was a top bloke; I had the pleasure of compering a seminar with him.
> 
> It will be alot bigger and better this year


hi James, its not that i didnt enjoy it last year, but as said i was very dissapointed! not knowing 2 days prior about dennis and victor, my freinds and i waited all day for only at the last minute to be announced by Dorian that they where no shows, when i think they could of announced first thing and thru the day to give people the choice of what to do with their day, maybe some had long journeys? but do agree with you on everything else Phil Heath and the host of local stars did not dissapoint me and i will be back again this year and look forward to a much improved show. If i came across negative forgive me, i didnt mean to, i just say it as i see it :cool2:


----------



## Ex-SRD

No problem mate; you raised valid points.


----------



## Martin Jones

Ex-SRD said:


> Denny Felix (Mark's wife)


Oh great, thanks James. I'm competing in one of Denny and Mark's comps soon so hopefully get a heads up on that aswell.

Thanks again.


----------



## solidcecil

i cant make it, now! :sad:


----------



## METAL

HTID said:


> not knowing 2 days prior about dennis and victor, my freinds and i waited all day for only at the last minute to be announced by Dorian that they where no shows, when i think they could of announced first thing and thru the day to give people the choice of what to do with their day, maybe some had long journeys? but do agree with you on everything else Phil Heath and the host of local stars did not dissapoint me and i will be back again this year and look forward to a much improved show.


It seems you and some others are forgetting they did manage to get Kai Green in to replace Vic Martinez and Dennis Wolf. Not a bad stand-in off the back of his Arnold Classic win...


----------



## DAZ4966

METAL said:


> It seems you and some others are forgetting they did manage to get Kai Green in to replace Vic Martinez and Dennis Wolf. Not a bad stand-in off the back of his Arnold Classic win...


Good point. Kai's Q&A session was "interesting". Very thoughtful answers, to say the least. His posing routine is "unique" also.

I got to meet him & had a good chat. I took my kids. One of them had a broken leg, so he was in a wheelchair. He signed his pot for him.


----------



## DB

prob not.. depends on how my shows go this year


----------



## 8103

heard a few people looking for hotel

the etap hotel birmingham airport is the best there is, literally 10 mins away, real cheap rooms, free transport via airport shuttle

get in there


----------



## Magic Torch

What day is the Men's Body building? I know you haven't got a running order but you must have planned that? Cheers


----------



## martin brown

And do we know what day(s) the powerlifting is on?


----------



## Ex-SRD

Magic Torch said:


> What day is the Men's Body building? I know you haven't got a running order but you must have planned that? Cheers


The UKBFF BodyPower Championships is on the Saturday - the whole show on the main stage - starting about 10.30am


----------



## Ex-SRD

martin brown said:


> And do we know what day(s) the powerlifting is on?


Not confirmed yet - but there should be powerlifting of sorts on both days. I'll get back to you - remind me! I've got a meeting with Pioneer next week.

(I'll try to check on UKM regularly)


----------



## Magic Torch

Thanks James


----------



## BodyPowerExpo

Hi guys

Great to see alot of you had a good time at the expo. We apologise regarding victor and dennis. We did have two large signs on the entrance to say that they werent attending and that Kai had replaced them.

Power Lifting is on both days of the show the BPC are running this and it looks like they are having some top level competitors coming.

We hope to see you all there! we have just confirmed dennis will be attending alongside BSN this year, hopefully he doesnt fall down any stairs.


----------



## Dean00

Where is it? is it near newcastle/sunderland


----------



## leafman

Ill be there on the saturday, same as last year all being well. Agree with joe could do with bar open and seats, lack of seats was a liberty tbh my missus was pregnant lol. Was a good show tho i thought, and these couple of things would make it much much better


----------



## Guest

Dean00 said:


> Where is it? is it near newcastle/sunderland


b'ham


----------



## DAZ4966

Dean00 said:


> Where is it? is it near newcastle/sunderland


It is at the NEC, Birmingham in May.

Google "BodyPower Expo 2010" & you will find the website


----------



## martin brown

BodyPowerExpo said:


> Power Lifting is on both days of the show the BPC are running this and it looks like they are having *some top level competitors coming*.


Yeah like me, that's why I asked what day it's on


----------



## BodyPowerExpo

Leafman we will now have seating by the main stage and around the powerlifting. We are looking at having a couple of chill out areas within the expo, Bar wise there are some on the NEC site (weatherspoons) but we are trying to sort out one within the main expo.


----------



## BodyPowerExpo

Ha Ha Martin. I had you in mind mate with that post


----------



## dannyboy01

going to be working the cytosport (monster/muscle milk) stand, also will be at the FIBO in germany aswell


----------



## Ex-SRD

dannyboy01 said:


> going to be working the cytosport (monster/muscle milk) stand, also will be at the FIBO in germany aswell


Cool, we're coming to FIBO too on Fri and Sat


----------



## dannyboy01

james, i'm going out to germany with martin heath on the wednesday until sunday. where are you staying?


----------



## 3752

when is FIBO?


----------



## dannyboy01

think it starts 23rd or 24th april. i'm going out on the 21st (wednesday).


----------



## 3752

b0llox i always wanted to go to this but my show is that weekend...

are you sponsored by Cytosport danny?


----------



## dannyboy01

unfortunatley cytosport dont sponsor bb'ers. they're more into sponsoring tri-athlete's etc, also shaq o'neal (basketball player). i just help them out a bit from time to time....being that i'm a good looking bloke and all that lol. i know louise rogers was interested in getting involved with them at some point but not sure what the end result was.


----------



## Ex-SRD

dannyboy01 said:


> james, i'm going out to germany with martin heath on the wednesday until sunday. where are you staying?


We're only staying one night: we're leaving early Friday morning and staying late Saturday. I'm going over with Daz Ball, Hazel from MT and Matt and Steve who run Body Power. We're staying at the Holiday Inn in Essen central. One member from MT has sorted us a gym to train Friday too.


----------



## Miss D

Im going! tickets booked...cant wait!


----------



## -SJD

Sorry if this has already been asked, but on the Body Power Expo site, on the 'supertheatre' page under the 'schedule of events' section it says that the super theatre will be open to those with VIP tickets only. It has the likes of Dorian Yates and Jay Cutler in there. Do you need to have the VIP tickets to meet them or will non VIPS get a chance to have their picture taken?

Thanks.


----------



## Ex-SRD

You *will* be able to meet the stars on their sponsors'/promotors' stands during the day. So yes you will have chance to meet them and have your pic taken with them. It's just the seminars with them which are for VIP ticket holders.


----------



## stuartcore

Ex-SRD said:


> You *will* be able to meet the stars on their sponsors'/promotors' stands during the day. So yes you will have chance to meet them and have your pic taken with them. It's just the seminars with them which are for VIP ticket holders.


hey james hows tricks?

look forward to catching up with you there.


----------



## Robw

2 vip tickets ordered :thumb: it say early entry with vip tickets ?


----------



## Ex-SRD

stuartcore said:


> hey james hows tricks?
> 
> look forward to catching up with you there.


Great, thanks. Yes, be good to have a catch up there


----------



## The Bam

Guys just wondering what day does everyone prefer to go on ? sat or the sun ?

Or does it make no difference? Just wondering if one day is better than the other?

Cheers


----------



## Ex-SRD

Hi Bam

There are different things on different days.

What are you mainly interested in?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Hi Ex-SRD,i saw on the MT forum that most 'events' are happening on the Saturday which unfortunately i cant make due to motorcycling commitments so was wondering if you could list what is happening on Saturday and Sunday on here?

I have pencilled in the Sunday at the expense of one of the days motorcycling that weekend hence wanting to know if it is worth my while coming on the Sunday.

Thanks for the hard work so far.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Ex-SRD

I don't know all the stuff yet, but I do know:

Sat - UKBFF bodybuilding qualifier

- under 105kg amateur strongman

Sun - Pro-strongman

Guest posers are both days. Other details have not been released as yet, or they are things I'm not involved in. I'm really only involved in the BBing and SM in any way, and the general stuff. PLing, fighting, Oly and wrestling are not really my areas - sorry.

Both days will be great though - loads on on both days.

Plenty of action on the MT stand too all weekend. Got some of the Team and a grappler machine - more details on this later when I do a press release


----------



## leafman

BodyPowerExpo said:


> Leafman we will now have seating by the main stage and around the powerlifting. We are looking at having a couple of chill out areas within the expo, Bar wise there are some on the NEC site (weatherspoons) but we are trying to sort out one within the main expo.


Thanks for reply, as i said ill be there on the saturday. Does anyone know if u have to buy a ticket for a 9 month old baby?? It says £10 for kids on the site but sounds bit steep for a baby lol. Its looking like im gonna have to drag my lil boy with me if wanting to go.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ex-SRD said:


> I don't know all the stuff yet, but I do know:
> 
> Sat - UKBFF bodybuilding qualifier
> 
> - under 105kg amateur strongman
> 
> Sun - Pro-strongman


Cheers for the info.

Shame i will miss the U105 Amateurs but i guess i gain the pro's. 

Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## phil3030

i am going VIP on the sunday, if anyone is meeting up give us a shout it'd be good to meet some other people on here


----------



## Robw

Are we going to have some sought of ukm meet up ?

:thumb:


----------



## DAZ4966

Robw said:


> Are we going to have some sought of ukm meet up ?
> 
> :thumb:


Sounds like a good idea.

Maybe you could put a badge on - so for me "UKM - DAZ4966" & see if anyone talks to you. I doubt you would recognise me by my photo.

It is better than walking up to a stranger & asking them if they are on UKM & getting a stange look.

I am there on Sunday, with Mrs & my 2 lads. REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## daniel.m

Anyone thinking of attending this?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo fellas, a few members of the Animal crew will be making the trip across the pond to represent Animal at the Bodypower Expo in Birmingham, England in May.

As such, we absolutely had to take the opportunity to set up an ABC at one of the most hardcore, legendary gyms in the world.

I hope all of our UK brethren and any other good blokes visiting the area for the expo can make their way out to the event. The details are as follows...

Bodypower Expo UK ABC

Friday, May 21st, 2010 at 7pm

Temple Gym

16 Temple Street

Birmingham

B2 5BY

If you plan to make it out, step up and post your name in this thread so we can get a sense of the head count.

Peace, G


----------



## Cheese

I was going but had to choose between Nabba finals and the Expo as my money wouldn't stretch to both events.

I have a friend competing in the Nabba so the decision was kind of made for me.


----------



## bigbob33

Do you have to order tickets or can you just pay at the door?


----------



## Davo

Im going on the saturday, cant wait!


----------



## cecil_sensation

any 1 looking for tickets pm me

my freind has 4 spare tickets for sale

2 vip

2 standard


----------



## Jem

oliver Roberts said:


> any 1 looking for tickets pm me
> 
> my freind has 4 spare tickets for sale
> 
> 2 vip
> 
> 2 standard


I want one or two I think, not sure yet - what's the difference between VIP and standard - how much more bang do I get for me buck  ...and what are the prices ?


----------



## leafman

bigbob33 said:


> Do you have to order tickets or can you just pay at the door?


can pay at door buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## OJay

ill be on the bsn/trio nutrition stand with dennis wolf on the sunday


----------



## bigbob33

\ said:


> can pay at door buddy :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy


----------



## Ex-SRD

I'm off to set up tomorrow morning: Look forward to meeting some of you folks - do come up and say Hi.


----------



## pea head

Im going Saturday !!

See you there guys !!!


----------



## 3752

unfortunatly i won't be there this year due to the NABBA Finals being next week i am gutted as i had such a great time last year on the Extreme stand.......hope everyone enjoys themselves...


----------



## RACK

I will try to get down but suddenly got lots of things thrown my way.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I will try to get down but suddenly got lots of things thrown my way.


What could possibly be more important?

Funeral ?

Marriage ?

Birth?

Competing ?

Eating ....maybe


----------



## RACK

DLS'in haha (joke)

Might have to work on a rush job that's come in


----------



## Tinytom

Im there both days, God in his wisdom decided to land me with a stinker of a cold 2 days ago and so carbing up has been 'fun' with zero appetite and no strength.

Was so exhausted yesterday that I caned a truck load of pick and mix for the sugars and it helped me get fuller today but still no where near what I need to be. More eating today.

I think 5 months dieting has taken its toll.


----------



## jx_uk

Just chucked my pictures from the first day online at:

http://www.skiptotheend.com/blog/2010/05/22/bodypower-expo-2010/


----------



## gumballdom

jx_uk said:


> Just chucked my pictures from the first day online at:
> 
> http://www.skiptotheend.com/blog/2010/05/22/bodypower-expo-2010/


good photos! :thumbup1:


----------



## Davo

i enjoyed it today, some great physiques there.

It was soo hot in there though and perhaps i missed it but a timetable or something would of been good to see who was where when etc.

I thought phil heath looked incredible, caught him onstage doing a few poses and was taken a back. Couldn't stop staring at this triceps!

Cutler's stand was always so busy it was hard to get a good glimpse of him, but looked great too from what i saw.

All in all a good day!


----------



## laurie g

excellant photos mate - it was a good day that was zack kahn in the hat and black t shirt wasnt it- the biggest monster i have seen in the flesh-wow. jay cutler was well short i thought he was a lot taller but he looked awesome as well


----------



## ste247

great pics m8 it was soooooo hot there lol, my m8 took 4th in his show too to overall it was a great day.....


----------



## IanStu

going today...im sweating like a pig already...not looking forward to the heat in the NEC...hope to see some UKM folk there


----------



## daniel.m

laurie g said:


> excellant photos mate - it was a good day that was zack kahn in the hat and black t shirt wasnt it- the biggest monster i have seen in the flesh-wow. jay cutler was well short i thought he was a lot taller but he looked awesome as well


was that khan in the black t and hat?

he was freakin huge


----------



## WillOdling

I had a brilliant day yesterday, a huge inspiration boost too!

Just wish I'd took a few bottles of water with me, soooo damn hot!!


----------



## Davo

was that really zack khan in the hat in the photos?

i didnt think it was.. he looked so watery


----------



## musclefox

Great day out, some big guys and girls there, That was not Zack in the photo with the black cap, Zack was there though in a white t shirt and jeans, that guy's arms did look bigger though..


----------



## Jem

some girls with mahoosive boobies ....my eyes were popping out LMAO !


----------



## laurie g

musclefox said:


> Great day out, some big guys and girls there, That was not Zack in the photo with the black cap, Zack was there though in a white t shirt and jeans, that guy's arms did look bigger though..


maaan who was that his arms must have been 26 inches plenty of suspect bruising but hey still looked good arms ( i got a close look cos i pretty much walked into them)


----------



## merve500

Andy haman was the star relaly nice guy and was hillarious


----------



## WillOdling

Jem said:


> some girls with mahoosive boobies ....my eyes were popping out LMAO !


That is an accurate statement! :thumb:


----------



## silver-nitrate

I was there with my wife and had a great day met Tiny Tom and Dutch Scott both great guys  also met Francesca Boers on the bodytronics stand she was absolutely delightful to talk to and looked stunning .


----------



## Davo

you on about this guy laurie g?


----------



## musclefox

Anybody have a go at the chins with the 15lb bag, i had a go and did 16 reps, would have done more but the bar was quite slippery..


----------



## coco

i had a great day yesterday, my friend did well in his class at ukbff show. the place was just so hot, some massive guys there lol, and echo the boobies comment - great!

enjoyed it while i was there, but really couldnt have stayed longer then half a day.

i know they make the whole event possible, through paying to be there ect - but i fcking hate all the supplement company bullsh*t. every single stand trying to get cash out you with there new generation, hydro-filtered, super supreme turbo protein.

ive spoken with a few guys promoting there stuff and theyve just talkd absolute total sh*te just to try and get your cash. (not at this event) its maybe just left a bad taste with me lol.

plus im scottish and no-one is getting my money lol


----------



## StephenC

coco said:


> i had a great day yesterday, my friend did well in his class at ukbff show. the place was just so hot, some massive guys there lol, and echo the boobies comment - great!
> 
> enjoyed it while i was there, but really couldnt have stayed longer then half a day.
> 
> i know they make the whole event possible, through paying to be there ect - but i fcking hate all the supplement company bullsh*t. every single stand trying to get cash out you with there new generation, hydro-filtered, super supreme turbo protein.
> 
> ive spoken with a few guys promoting there stuff and theyve just talkd absolute total sh*te just to try and get your cash. (not at this event) its maybe just left a bad taste with me lol.
> 
> *plus im scottish and no-one is getting my money lol*


Not at least until Subaru make a protien:lol:


----------



## IanStu

just got home...some nice tits on display and about 100 stands displaying tubs of protein...if you like looking at tubs you'll have a great time....some huge guys there, made me feel real puny...it was nice to meet some of the folk off here, that was the best bit for me


----------



## laurie g

yes davo is it you????? he he no i know its not who is the beast?


----------



## LukeCrossan

jx_uk said:


> Just chucked my pictures from the first day online at:
> 
> http://www.skiptotheend.com/blog/2010/05/22/bodypower-expo-2010/


Great pictures pal, even seen myself in the background of one of them!

was a great day i really enjoyed myself was gutted i had to work last year and i had a free ticket!

Think i saw Pea head there but dont think i saw anyone else off the forum.

Was amazed at how much free stuff i got also, was talking to a lad from my gym who was working on the BSN stand and the free sampled they had to last them the weekend ran out in half an hour!!

Great weekend!


----------



## laurie g

who did i see, hm pea head walked behind him on the way back to the car park, dutch scott whilst talking to stuart core,saw lewis breed, miles, tiny tom scott horton, alll good


----------



## coco

StephenC said:


> Not at least until Subaru make a protien:lol:


shell v power much more fun than tubs of protein lol


----------



## Tinytom

I just got back, was very tired all weekend thanks to a bout of cold but still managed to present a decent physique for the guest spot on Sunday.

Originally was supposed to be for Saturday so I dropped water etc for Saturday, then got told it was Sunday when I got there lol

Oh well, just won't drink for 48 hours :thumb:

Met loads of good people from here and elsewhere. Also managed a rather decent amount of perving at girls babylons whilst Sara was present on the pretext of doing research for her boob job. Result


----------



## pea head

laurie g said:


> who did i see, *hm pea head walked behind him on the way back to the car park,* dutch scott whilst talking to stuart core,saw lewis breed, miles, tiny tom scott horton, alll good


Ignorant [email protected] :lol: :lol:.

Spoke to TT,Miles,Jordan,Dutch,just too many faces,sorry if i ignored anybody,Had a pic with Flex Wheeler....say no more :thumbup1:

As for boobies and skirts....well,wouldnt call them skirts tbh :whistling:


----------



## TopGun

Davo said:


> you on about this guy laurie g?


 its trey brewer aint it?


----------



## Big JMJ

pea head said:


> Ignorant [email protected] :lol: :lol:.
> 
> Spoke to TT,Miles,Jordan,Dutch,just too many faces,sorry if i ignored anybody,Had a pic with Flex Wheeler....say no more :thumbup1:
> 
> As for boobies and skirts....well,wouldnt call them skirts tbh :whistling:


???????????????


----------



## pea head

Big JMJ said:


> ???????????????


Sorry Big Guy,i knew there was a few more folk i spoke to :innocent:

:beer:


----------



## WillOdling

I saw peahead he was stood infront of me watching the qualifiers


----------



## pea head

Wildbill said:


> I saw peahead he was stood infront of me watching the qualifiers


Ignorant fcuker....say hi...i dont bite :lol:

I had been prepping my mate for the inter u 90kg,he won the class....really made up for him as it was the anniversary of his Mum.


----------



## Robw

got a pic with zack and had a chat he is looking large :thumbup1:


----------



## WillOdling

pea head said:


> Ignorant fcuker....say hi...i dont bite :lol:
> 
> I had been prepping my mate for the inter u 90kg,he won the class....really made up for him as it was the anniversary of his Mum.


I was going to but wasn't 100% it was you, I had a look at your pics today though so that confirmed it, I will do next time :thumb:


----------



## Robw

Ooops forgot here is one with our supercell.James l

:thumb: :thumb :

And let me say what a top bloke james is

Class all the way


----------



## laurie g

sorry pea head should have said something or pinched your bum maybe??? you look quite scary -next time i will come up to you just feels a bit weird

ps your missus is easy on the eye ( another reason i didnt come uo tbh)


----------



## WillOdling

laurie g said:


> sorry pea head should have said something or pinched your bum maybe??? *you look quite scary* -next time i will come up to you just feels a bit weird
> 
> ps your missus is easy on the eye ( another reason i didnt come uo tbh)


x2 lol


----------



## pea head

laurie g said:


> sorry pea head should have said something or pinched your bum maybe??? *you look quite scary* -next time i will come up to you just feels a bit weird
> 
> ps your missus is easy on the eye (* another reason i didnt come uo tbh)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I forgot to shave mate :lol:
> 
> Should of come over chat to the mrs....give me more "eye time" if you get me :innocent: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Expo was cool - had better fun sunbathing outside though as it was sooo hot in there !

Met up with yummymummy 

Spoke to James L who was lovely [and cute :tongue: ] & Tom [who was hungry in the burger queue  ], Jay Cutler [pocket sized :whistling: ], Louise and Malika looking gorgeous as usual :thumbup1:erm...Pete [PRL] - you were looking hot yesterday tiger :lol: ...cannot remember who else ?

Not strictly expo pics as they were at my gym afterwards

but I wanna whore them anyway because I loved these boys :innocent:

Cheers for taking the pics Tara - they are going up on the wall in my gym :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## M_at

Was a fun day - good to meet a few faces from here, some for the first time and some again


----------



## pea head

Thought i saw you Jem just wasnt sure


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> Thought i saw you Jem just wasnt sure


ignorant [email protected]


----------



## jjb1

i seen JW spraying his top on in the toilets it wasnt really a sixe xxxs


----------



## jjb1

Robw said:


> Ooops forgot here is one with our supercell.James l
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> And let me say what a top bloke james is
> 
> Class all the way


i agree bro, was great to spend a few minutes chatting with j :thumbup1:


----------



## stow

good posts


----------



## bizzlewood

Sounds like everyone had a good time

I'm gonna have to make it next year


----------



## PRL

Had a great weekend.

All started on Friday at the gym when some came to visit.


----------



## Magic Torch

Haha Pete you look a unit next to the big JC 

Supreme Gunnage!


----------



## Jem

I am moving to Emporium !


----------



## PRL

Magic Torch said:


> Haha Pete you look a unit next to the big JC
> 
> Supreme Gunnage!


Hahaha. Mate, Ive downsized since last year. Amazing at the expo how small I looked compared to everyone else. Felt normal for a change. :thumb:

Em, your welcome at Emporium any time.


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL you freak Pete 

Did he pose at the Body Power or just do a talk? I didn't go, the lure of the BBQ in the back garden and a cold beer won over loads of butch looking men leering over protein tubs lol


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Hahaha. Mate, Ive downsized since last year. Amazing at the expo how small I looked compared to everyone else. Felt normal for a change. :thumb:
> 
> Em, your welcome at Emporium any time.


I would love to come and do a back session with you Pete - gimme a date and I am there with bells on :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Great pics, check the size of those tri's!


----------



## daniel.m

dutch_scott said:


> great snap
> 
> i cudnt believe how wide jay is!!


same here, i got a pic of him from the back and he is wide as a barn door


----------



## OJay

anyone catch video of dennis wolf guest posing on sunday? with us guys on stage with him throwing the supps out?


----------



## Dark Horse

musclefox said:


> Great day out, some big guys and girls there, That was not Zack in the photo with the black cap, Zack was there though in a white t shirt and jeans, that guy's arms did look bigger though..





daniel.m said:


> was that khan in the black t and hat?
> 
> he was freakin huge





TopGun said:


> its trey brewer aint it?


Hi Guys. Thanks for your compliments (and they truely are compliments to be compared to such great athletes)

Im Ivan Giovanni Mariacher

25 Years old. Done a qualifier last year and came a extremely close 2nd in the Super Heavy Weights and weighed in 118kg on stage and will be working my way to be a contender for the British in the next coming years

p.s. Yes my girl sure does have some assets too LOL!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Glad you all enjoyed it.

Though none of you introduced yourself on the MT stand. Ignorant XXXXers!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

I am so gutted i couldn't go..........oh well no point crying over spilt milk:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## pea head

Saw Pete there......why were you hiding those guns in that white top....shame on you !!!


----------



## James21

I was a bit shy last year with being forward in grabbing samples last year, so i ceased the moment this year and got quite a lot.

Enjoyed one of those delicious buffalo burgers too.


----------



## Jsb

was proper guttered i missed this show as had a wedding to attend. but tonight made up for it.

rich gaspari, neil hill and flex lewis came to my home gym and i took part in the super pump challenge what a night it cheered me up after missing the event saturday


----------



## weeman

mate you look a cross between chopper reid and mr t lol

nice one tho,would have been awesome to be at your gym!


----------



## Jsb

it was weeman im still buzzing cant go to bed yet, just hate 3 steaks andplate full of spinach. dave titterton was there too he's got arm in pot at minute


----------



## Jsb

you like the new hair style then


----------



## musclefox

Ivan Giovanni Mariacher i take it your other half liked the Formula 1 car

Pea head was that you in the white/cream top? and about 6 foot wide!


----------



## PRL

pea head said:


> Saw Pete there......why were you hiding those guns in that white top....shame on you !!!


Hahahahaha. Low profile mate. Plus I've shrunk a bit.

Sorry I didnt come over, was on photographic duty for some of the guys from my gym.

Hope your well mate. :beer:


----------



## Dark Horse

musclefox said:


> Ivan Giovanni Mariacher i take it your other half liked the Formula 1 car
> 
> Yes. We have a whole portfolio of pictures of it.


----------



## klx_boy

Few pics i got took..

Me and The Big Bad Wolf! 










Me and x3 Mr Olympia Jay Cutler! 










Me and Darren Ball!


----------



## pea head

PRL said:


> Hahahahaha. Low profile mate. Plus I've shrunk a bit.
> 
> Sorry I didnt come over, was on photographic duty for some of the guys from my gym.
> 
> Hope your well mate. :beer:


All good mate thanks,i helped prep my mate who won the inter u90 class,so i had to stay and wait for him backstage.


----------

